# Pfish knob



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

This guy just has not learn a thing. I posted some picks at pfish and he had to go and make another stupid comment. Some people make it to easy. If you read the old post about this guy you will know he was tell anyone who disagreed with him they were 15 year old school kids. He is continuing on that same line of thought.
the thread

My first response was going to be "yea, your wife had me working overtime" but I decided to tame it down a little.

I hope he responds!!!!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, I got your back









And keep that line in mind, lol! Perhaps you'll need it later


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

whats this all about?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Just read the thread "Knob on pfish" (or something like that), somewhere in the piranha forum


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

That guy is a "know it all" prick. He must get his rocks off by clowning on others. Tell him to take a look down his pants if he wants to clown on something.

-Kevin-


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Just replied to that thread.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Maybe he wants you gurke


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

What a jack a$$. I think people should flame all his posts for being so rude.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

JEARBEAR said:


> Maybe he wants you gurke



















For some reason he thinks Im 15, maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks for the replies to the dumbass, I just droped another little bomb and I truely hope he replies. Some people never learn that when you attack with such limp statements you are asking for someone a little more intelligent to rake you over the coals. Oh well, make my life a little funner!!!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

That guy sounds like he's an immature teenager, I dont even see why you waste your time dealing with him...

BTW I like your rhom picture








I would post it there but Im not part of their board.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> That guy sounds like he's an immature teenager, I dont even see why you waste your time dealing with him...
> 
> BTW I like your rhom picture
> 
> ...


 Wow Karen, you ventured into the piranah discussion forum









and that jason guy is a dick!


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice collection you got there. I like your dark black.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks M,
He is a great fish


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice fuckin rhom....gg....also like your natts..







...

some kids just have nothing better to do..except f*ck up others threads..


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

thePACK said:


> nice fuckin rhom....gg....also like your natts..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks dude,
I think the funniest thing about Jason is that I am probably older than he is, and obviously more intelligent, and he still insists I am Jonas's age


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

:laugh: ok guys lets get back into Fish conversation mode :







:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> and he still insists I am Jonas's age


 WHAT ?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I just posted. I got your back.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

http://www.predatoryfish.net/vbulletin/sho...&threadid=24796

you must read this ...ol boyee..this is guy is a major dick....


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

This guy is so freakin unbelievable. I seem to be the target for his most recent attack.

~Dj


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Just reading that new thread that thePACK put up makes me realize how dumb this guy is. He thinks he's soo smart, when in reality he just states false "facts".


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Jeff i got your back man....


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> This guy is so freakin unbelievable. I seem to be the target for his most recent attack.
> 
> ~Dj


insinuasian i commend you on your class.you handle it as an adult.







.guys is a prick mofo..f*cker derserves to be flamed..."wait till you join the really world"wtf..he probably works in a donut shop..


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

lmao. he probibly does.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I think he just gets a kick out of how much he can stir up in the forum.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I think he just gets a kick out of how much he can stir up in the forum.


 Not the first and won't be the last.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

True True True...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Its probably only a matter of time until he snakes his way here.....much like our friend BIG TERN


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

What all do you have in your pygo tank? I'm cycling a 75 and I want to get a yellow, a cariba, and a red. Something along those lines. How do you like yours?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Petzl88 said:


> What all do you have in your pygo tank? I'm cycling a 75 and I want to get a yellow, a cariba, and a red. Something along those lines. How do you like yours?


 If that was directed to me, I have a 125 with 2 wild reds, 4 cariba and a yellow natt (ternetzi). My pygo tank is my favorite at the moment, they eat great, get along very well and are all over the tank. I am thinking about adding a piraya and selling 1 cariba and then I will be done.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

http://www.predatoryfish.net/vbulletin/sho...15&pagenumber=1

I just noticed their is already a link to this thread


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Gross gurke, 
Are they skittish at all? When you walk up to the tank, do they hide? Thanks for the info.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> http://www.predatoryfish.net/vbulletin/sho...15&pagenumber=1
> 
> I just noticed their is already a link to this thread










yeah i put it up on the first page..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Its probably only a matter of time until he snakes his way here.....much like our friend BIG TERN


 hahahahaha







big tern..kinda like" friday"the movie .... big worm....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Petzl88 said:


> Gross gurke,
> Are they skittish at all? When you walk up to the tank, do they hide? Thanks for the info.


 Petzl88,
They are not really skittish, I think because I am always around the tank. They do still freak a little when I am cleaning the tank or moving stuff around in the tank, but they settle down very quickly when I am done. I do have one cariba that hides most of the time, but I dont know if he is hiding or that is his territory and it just happens to be in the back of the tank behind some driftwood. He comes out to eat with the others so I cant really say he is hiding and when I put in feeders they are all active trying to get one. 
Hope this helps in your decision, but remember, every fish is an individual and experiences will differ from fish to fish.


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Gross gurke, Thanks for the info. I'm pretty pumped about my 75. I'm wondering how many fish to get. I want to get 3 to 4 inch fish. I talked to Pedro at Aquascapeonline.com, and he said that I should throw in 10 to 14 3 inchers and let them kill off the weaker ones. I'm not too sure about this, but I am thinking about getting 2 reds, 2 caribe, a yellow, and maybe a piraya. At 3 inches, is this too much? Maybe another yellow or another caribe?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Petzl88 said:


> Gross gurke, Thanks for the info. I'm pretty pumped about my 75. I'm wondering how many fish to get. I want to get 3 to 4 inch fish. I talked to Pedro at Aquascapeonline.com, and he said that I should throw in 10 to 14 3 inchers and let them kill off the weaker ones. I'm not too sure about this, but I am thinking about getting 2 reds, 2 caribe, a yellow, and maybe a piraya. At 3 inches, is this too much? Maybe another yellow or another caribe?


 I would go with no more than 5. They grow pretty fast, in 6 months those 3" fish will be 6" or larger. I think 2 reds, 2 cariba and 1 yellow is a good combo. I would not add anything else to a 75, but it is your tank and that is just my opinion. I am surprised Pedro would tell you to get so many and let them kill each other off, I do not agree with the weeding out theory, I think you should get as many fish as you want to keep in your 75, understanding they grow pretty fast to 6".


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

This is what jason has just posted:

"Nothing scared me off, I am just kicked back laughing at all your ignorance.

Frank, did you specifically rename the s.niger fish? Do you have that kind of authority? Are you the final say on the s.niger not existing?

I think not.............

I believe this to be the case.

S.niger does exist. It is so rare, or rather, so hard to find that someone says they are the same as the white piranha. Why you ask? Simple. The aquarium enthusiast around the globe request the true black piranha (s.niger) the fish suppliers (shark aquarium, etc.) cannot provide these fish because they are so hard to find and so little is known about them. So someone decides to pacify everyone, lets say s.niger is the same as the white piranha, THERE everyones happy, especially the fish suppliers because they can sell white piranhas as blacks and fool the people in the aquarium trade.

THAT is what is happening, really simple."

~jason490

I have posted, i believe one final responce to jason490's ignorance. as much as any of you would like to retaliate, please read my post and do what you must from there. Im sure that you will agree with what I have posted. he has gone too far in his post.

~Dj


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

he is an idiot...like talking to a wall..hate those people..
i think 4-90 is his date of birth


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Wouldnt doubt it being his birthdate figuring he acts like it and figures he knows everything.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

sounds like someone here. humm
MAD


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I thought about responding but I am bored with Jason. It would be fun if he could come up with something, anything resembling a rational thought.....but I dont think he is capable, therefore, unless he tempts me with something more, I am done with him. I may toss in a few Jabs once in a while, but he is like arguing with a brick wall, you get nothing in return.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> sounds like someone here. humm
> MAD










who could you possibly be talking about







..um i know....


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

This guy really whats to hold on to this S. niger thing. He has posted a new thread, basically stiring up the same debate.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Perhaps it's Blade, trying a come-back









I don't know what's wrong with him, but it looks like the predfish staff is getting enough of him by now... It looks like he needs a new board: maybe we should invite him over here


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Nah, if it was Blade he'd be claiming pictures of "true white piranhas" as his S. niger.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Neo: I hope you don't mind. I'm copying/pasting your last reply to the fellow. I left off one sentence though, a bit to inflammatory, but your reply was well written on that topic.



> Unfortunately they don't differ. You are using common names in a manner that is misleading, and something many people do especially when they first start getting into fish keeping. Common names are not really good to differentiate species, because they can apply to any number of fish. Take "black piranha" for example, that is a name used by (for instance) natives for any piranha that is dark in color. This could mean a rhombeus or it could even be a nattereri in breeding colors. To them it's a black piranha. Same thing with "white piranha", it is just used to differentiate a color, not an actual species as many rhoms are light in color for a long time, they will eventually darken. Color is also not an indication of a new species, unless you have some sort of proof that S. niger exists (other than outdated information proven to be in error or "I know a guy...") your arguments are moot, though I don't really believe you are trying to make a debate but rather gain attention on a subject that is guaranteed to get you a lot of it.
> 
> I'm not sure why you bother to "ask these questions" because you've already formulated your answers and refuse to listen to anything to the contrary, only to claim we are in denile of what is currently proven.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

I don't mind a bit.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

man this guy is dumb as paint chips!


----------



## Murdoc (Feb 2, 2003)

hey..there are a few good mature Teenagers...like me


----------

